# blue bulb anemone



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is there a blue bulbed anemone or is this a false name
for the green bulb (which seems to fluoresce blue green anyway)?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Come on Andrew, help me out here!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

check out this link and see

fark me, hehehe

check out the inverts and go to anemons

thee is a bulb one and a long tentacal one that sems to fit the discription


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I have never heard the word bulb associated with an anemone.

There are blue anemones though. Carpet anemones are commonly found in blue.

Maybe it is a green bubble tip anemone. Maybe they got bubble and bulb mixed up. Green bubble tip anemones can look a little blue under the right lighting.
It also could be a Condylactis anemone, they are white with purple/blue tips.

Do you have a picture?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't have a pic, I think you may be right about the green bubble tip, however...


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

the pet store i worked at sold bulb anemones








and bubble anemones









those are the pics from the invert id tags which are all posted on their website. (Jacks Aquarium and pets) think they look like the same thing, and i have heard people say they are bulb is another name for bubble anemones

i've never really seen a blue bulb anemone but we had "colored bulbs," some of which had tints of blue


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lighting would be a key factor :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It looks like your pic of "bubble" anemone. Almost exactly.
Those are different things?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i think they're the same thing, just pics shot from a different angle, or of an anemone with a slight variation
"The Bubble Tip Anemone is often referred to as the Four-colored, Bulb Tentacle, Bulb Tip, or Bulb Anemone." from peteducation.com, one of dr. foster and smith's sites


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info.
I feel my grip on all of these reef species getting a little better day by day...


----------

